# Με φτιάχνει, με χαλάει



## cythere (May 22, 2008)

Νήμα-κυτίο για όσα μάς χαλάνε και όσα μάς φτιάχνουν (αυτά τα σπάνια), περπατώντας στην πόλη και ζώντας στην Ελλάδα:

*Με φτιάχνει*: ο κύριος που ταΐζει τα αδέσποτα στο πάρκο της Νομικής, και φωνάζει σε σκύλο (ο οποίος προτιμά εκείνη τη στιγμή να γαβγίσει στις ρόδες των αυτοκινήτων στην Ακαδημίας), "Έλα, σου 'χω στρώσει να φας!". Χαμογελούσα για 3 συνεχόμενα λεπτά μετά απ' αυτό.

*Με χαλάει: *να βλέπω τους κύριους με τα χακί (κοινώς τα ΜΑΤ) σε κάθε, μα κάθε γωνία των Εξαρχείων. Ανατριχιάζω...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

Εκτός πλαισίου:

*Με φτιάχνει* να βλέπω καλό ποδόσφαιρο.

*Με χαλάει* να τελειώνει ο αγώνας στα πέναλτι.

Ουφ, δεν αντέχω άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρεις, cythere, πόσον καιρό θέλω να ξεκινήσω τέτοιο νήμα, στο πρότυπο τού «Μ' αρέσει / Δεν μ' αρέσει» του ΒΗMagazino. Ναι, όπως λες, με τη διάσταση της ελληνικής καθημερινότητας (αλλά όχι τι μας λέει η γυναίκα μας όταν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τη γραβάτα μας). Το παραπάνω θα το σβήσω αργότερα.


----------



## cythere (May 22, 2008)

Όχι, μην το σβήσετε, είναι ωραίο! Ο τελικός του Champions League (Τσάμπιονς Λίννννγκ, όπως λένε οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι) πρέπει να καταγραφεί! Για την ιστορία, όμως, πρέπει να μπει και το σκορ!


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> *Με χαλάει: *να βλέπω τους κύριους με τα χακί (κοινώς τα ΜΑΤ) σε κάθε, μα κάθε γωνία των Εξαρχείων. Ανατριχιάζω...


Couldn't agree more, που λένε και στο χωριό μου. (Διόρθωση: σε ολόκληρο το κέντρο, θες να πεις.)


----------



## cythere (May 22, 2008)

stathis said:


> (Διόρθωση: σε ολόκληρο το κέντρο, θες να πεις.)


 
Από Χαριλάου Τρικούπη έως Πλατεία τούς βλέπω μαζεμένους εγώ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ.

*Με φτιάχνει: *που όταν το είχε στρώσει (το χιόνι), είδα δύο ΜΑΤατζήδες να φτιάχνουν χιονάνθρωπο σε καπό αυτοκινήτου μπροστά από το ΑΤ Εξαρχείων! Πού είσαι, Ιονέσκο;

*Με χαλάει: *ο τρόπος που σπρώχνουν οι "πολιτισμένοι" συμπολίτες μας όταν είναι να μπουν σε Μέσο Μαζικής Μεταφοράς. Μπέεεεε!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Με φτιάχνει* να βλέπω καλό ποδόσφαιρο.
> 
> *Με χαλάει* να τελειώνει ο αγώνας στα πέναλτι.



*Με φτιάχνει να* βλέπω καλό ποδόσφαιρο και ο αγώνας να τελειώνει στα πέναλτι -- το κερασάκι στην τούρτα. (Θυμάμαι που όταν ήμασταν πιτσιρικάδες ψιλοστήναμε τα παιχνίδια για να βαρέσουμε ΚΑΙ πέναλτι στο τέλος)

*Με χαλάει* το φερ πλέι της συμφοράς. Καταργήστε το ΤΩΡΑ! (Εντάξει, ως κανόνας έχει καταργηθεί, και πρακτικά μιλάω). Θάψτε τους πίσω απ' τα γκολπόστ αν δεν μπορούν να περπατήσουν! Μη σταματάτε τον αγώνα.

(Ρώσε νεόπλουτε, τα λεφτά σου δεν περνάνε!)


----------



## Elsa (May 22, 2008)

Να ζητήσω μια διευκρίνιση; Πρέπει για κάθε _με χαλάει_ να καταθέτουμε και ένα _με φτιάχνει_; Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή έχω τόσο πολύ "χαλαστεί" από την (απρόκλητα) αγενέστατη συμπεριφορά υπαλλήλου στο Ταμείο Ασφάλισής μου που έχουν σβήσει όλα τα -χλωμά ούτως ή άλλως- _με φτιάχνει_ που θα μπορούσαν να βρεθούν στο δρόμο μου...Άσχετο, αλλά τι κάνετε σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις; Όταν μάλιστα δεν είναι και η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να διαμαρτυρόμαστε εγγράφως στους ανωτέρους τους; Ή μήπως το θεωρείτε κάρφωμα του φτωχού εργαζόμενου; Δεν ξέρω, με συγχωρείτε, είμαι λίγο εκτός εαυτού...


----------



## Count Baltar (May 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> κάρφωμα του φτωχού εργαζόμενου;



Σιγά μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου. Εσύ δηλαδή δεν είσαι "φτωχή" ασφαλισμένη;


----------



## Elsa (May 22, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Σιγά μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου. Εσύ δηλαδή δεν είσαι "φτωχή" ασφαλισμένη;


Και μάλιστα αρκετά ακριβά -και από την τσέπη μου- ασφαλισμένη. Για να μην μιλήσουμε για την *ουσία* της ασφάλισης (π.χ. προληπτική ιατρική και άλλες άγνωστες λέξεις...)


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει*
Που φύτεψα στη βεράντα μου κισσό και παρακολουθώ την ανάπτυξή του σημειώνοντας το ύψος του όπως κάνουμε για τα παιδιά μας.

*Με χαλάει*
Που η ζωή μας έχει γίνει Κόλαση εξαιτίας του αυτοκινήτου. Μια διέλευση από τα Άνω Ιλίσια στις 9 το βράδυ ισοδυναμεί με κουρέλιασμα νεύρων.


Υ.Γ. Με χαλάει ιδιαιτέρως που όσο κι αν έστυψα το μυαλό μου να βρω κάτι που με φτιάχνει σήμερα, πέρα απ' αυτά που κάνω η ίδια για να ομορφύνω λίγο τη ζωή μου, στάθηκε αδύνατον.


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2008)

> Με χαλάει να τελειώνει ο αγώνας στα πέναλτι.



Με χαλάει τόσο πολύ να τελειώνει ο αγώνας στα πέναλτι, που χτες το βράδυ έσβησα την τηλεόραση λίγο πριν αρχίσει η διαδικασία των πέναλτι. Έμαθα το αποτέλεσμα σήμερα το πρωί.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* που σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτά:

















Υποθέτω όλοι γνωρίζετε το σηματάκι ΙΧΘΥΣ πίσω στα αυτοκίνητα - περισσότερα "εναλλακτικά" σηματάκια δωπέρα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2008)

Όχι, δεν γνωρίζω το σηματάκι ΙΧΘΥΣ. Το βάζουν για να δηλώσουν ότι είναι Χριστιανοί; Πλάκα έχει.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, δεν γνωρίζω το σηματάκι ΙΧΘΥΣ. Το βάζουν για να δηλώσουν ότι είναι Χριστιανοί; Πλάκα έχει.


Αμερικανιά είναι - στην Ελλάδα το κάνουν συστηματικά τα αμερικανοτραφή δόγματα (π.χ. προτεστάντες): http://bp2.blogger.com/_kVSNjns09pM/R95ofwx7WbI/AAAAAAAAAmo/xO9mv0L-5Hk/s1600-h/P1011676.jpg


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Να ζητήσω μια διευκρίνιση; Πρέπει για κάθε _με χαλάει_ να καταθέτουμε και ένα _με φτιάχνει_;


*Ναι.* Όχι μόνο για να ξεφύγουμε από τη μιζέρια τού «όλο κάτι μας φταίει, όλο κάτι μας πειράζει» και να διαφοροποιηθούμε από την αρνητικότητα των δελτίων ειδήσεων, αλλά για τη δική μας «ισορροπία». Για να καταλάβουμε ότι, δίπλα στα πολλά μικρά ενοχλητικά, υπάρχουν μύρια όσα όμορφα που έχουμε μάθει να θεωρούμε δεδομένα. Ακόμα και με την προσέγγιση του μισογεμάτου ποτηριού: Μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση που δεν είμαι σεισμόπληκτος στην Κίνα ή κυκλωνόπληκτος στη Μιανμάρ — και που προτιμώ το ελαιόλαδο από το ηλιέλαιο.



Alexandra said:


> *Με χαλάει* Που η ζωή μας έχει γίνει Κόλαση εξαιτίας του αυτοκινήτου.


Σου αφιερώνω αυτό το απόσπασμα από το προχτεσινό άρθρο του Ρουμελιώτη στην Ελευθεροτυπία:

ΑΝ μπορεί να μας λύσει βασικά προβλήματα ας αναλάβει! Όπως, ας πούμε, αυτό που συνέβη χθες. Βγήκαν παγανιά τα βυτιοφόρα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο έγινε κι όποιος βρέθηκε στην εθνική οδό στο ρεύμα προς Πειραιά ακινητοποιήθηκε εντελώς για ώρες, του γίνανε τα νεύρα τσαταλάκια! Μετά από δύο ώρες και 45' σημειωτόν, έκανα αναστροφή και γύρισα σπίτι. Δεν νομίζω να κατάφερε κανείς να πάει στη δουλειά του.

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ για πρόβα επρόκειτο: για να δούμε πώς θα 'ναι η Αθήνα το 2010. Όταν, όπως λένε οι συγκοινωνιολόγοι, με τη γεωμετρική αύξηση της κυκλοφορίας νέων αυτοκινήτων δεν θα μπορεί να πάει κανείς πουθενά.

ΑΝ με ρωτούσε ένας δημοσκόπος «ποιο θα είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα στην Αθήνα τα επόμενα χρόνια» αυτό θα του 'λεγα: το κυκλοφοριακό! Γιατί πώς να πεις «είναι η ακρίβεια»; Θα πρέπει να καταφέρεις ύστερα από μιάμιση ώρα να φτάσεις ώς το σουπερμάρκετ για να το διαπιστώσεις. Ή πώς να πεις, «η υγεία»; Οι περισσότεροι θα πεθαίνουν στο μποτιλιάρισμα· δεν θα προλαβαίνουν να δουν το αίσχος των νοσοκομείων.

«Η ανεργία»; Σιγά το πρόβλημα! Και να σου βρουν την καλύτερη δουλειά του κόσμου πώς θα πας; Μόνο όσες επιχειρήσεις χρησιμοποιούν την τηλε-εργασία θα 'ναι εντάξει. Οι υπόλοιπες θα ζητάνε εργαζομένους με υπέρογκες αμοιβές αλλά δεν θα (μπορεί να) πάει κανείς...

ΣΕ δυο χρόνια δεν θα βρισκόμαστε πια. Μόνο απ' το τηλέφωνο θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε. Μέσω Γερμανίας.



Zazula said:


> *Με φτιάχνει* που σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτά:


Καιρός να εξελιχθώ κι εγώ από σκύλος.





| >>>> |


----------



## Count Baltar (May 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση *που προτιμώ το ελαιόλαδο από το ηλιέλαιο.



Με χαλάει που τα παιδιά μου έχουν καταναλώσει ένα σωρό* γαριδάκια και άλλα τέτοια, που φτιάχνονται με ηλιέλαιο.

*έστω και μια δυο φορές την εβδομάδα είναι "ένα σωρό", δυστυχώς.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Να ζητήσω μια διευκρίνιση; Πρέπει για κάθε _με χαλάει_ να καταθέτουμε και ένα _με φτιάχνει_;


 


nickel said:


> *Ναι.*


Εγώ πάντως έβαλα μόνο ένα "με φτιάχνει", και φαντάζομαι ότι θα συνεχίσω να είμαι ασύμμετρος. 

(Πολύ κουλ το Dawkins pin, nickel - εύγε!)


----------



## cythere (May 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* να ανηφορίζω στο Λυκαβηττό και να βλέπω την Αθήνα αφ' υψηλού, και, για μια στιγμή, να πιστεύω ότι είναι όμορφη τελικά.

*Με χαλάει: *που οι μόνοι που πάνε βόλτα (με τα πόδια) στο Λυκαβηττό είναι οι τουρίστες, οι μετανάστες (οι οποίοι κάνουν και πικνίκ) και οι dog-walkers. Οι υπόλοιποι: αμάξι και σκυλοτράγουδα... Γκρρρ.


----------



## Elsa (May 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση που δεν είμαι σεισμόπληκτος στην Κίνα ή κυκλωνόπληκτος στη Μιανμάρ — και που προτιμώ το ελαιόλαδο από το ηλιέλαιο.
> 
> ΣΕ δυο χρόνια δεν θα βρισκόμαστε πια. Μόνο απ' το τηλέφωνο θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε. *Μέσω Γερμανίας*.



Έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο, προσπαθώ να θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου και στα παιδιά μου καθημερινά, πόσο μεγάλη τύχη είχαμε να γεννηθούμε στην Ευρώπη και την συγκεκριμένη εποχή...Αλλά δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα. Σήμερα πάντως, πολύ ήθελα να φωνάξω στην υπάλληλο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: _"Ά ρε Ντόϋτσε ...ινσουράντσε_ (κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι το ανάλογο της ΝΤ στα γερμανικά ασφαλιστικά ταμεία  ) _που σας χρειάζεται!_" με τον κίνδυνο να χαρακτηριστώ νεροκουβαλητής της αντίδρασης!
Υπόσχομαι αύριο να βάλω 2 _με φτιάχνει_!


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> *Με χαλάει: *που οι μόνοι που πάνε βόλτα (με τα πόδια) στο Λυκαβηττό είναι οι τουρίστες, οι μετανάστες (οι οποίοι κάνουν και πικνίκ) και οι dog-walkers. Οι υπόλοιποι: αμάξι και σκυλοτράγουδα...


Dog-walkers εναντίον dog-listeners, σημειώσατε 2.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

*Με χαλάει* που αυτή η χώρα δεν έχει dog-walkers, αλλά μόνο poop-dispensers.


----------



## crystal (May 22, 2008)

*Με έφτιαξε* φοβερά σήμερα το πρωί ο 50something οδηγός του λεωφορείου που οδηγούσε στην μποτιλιαρισμένη Όλγας ακούγοντας ΚΑΙ τραγουδώντας 



. Κι όμως αληθινό!


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> (Πολύ κουλ το Dawkins pin, nickel - εύγε!)


Εμένα γιατί μου φέρνει στο μυαλό κατσαρίδα; Ξέρετε, από κείνες τις ξανθιές που θα σκάσουν μύτη όπου να 'ναι. Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να κοιμάμαι περισσότερο...


----------



## curry (May 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει*: η υπέροχη οικογένεια πλανώδιων μουσικών στην Αποστόλου Παύλου, προφανώς από Βαλκάνια, αφού το ρεπερτόριο περιλάμβανε Μπρέγκοβιτς. Μάμα τραγούδι, μπαμπάς ακορντεόν, μωρό στο καρότσι (για να αποκτά μουσική παιδεία) και 5χρονο κοριτσάκι για τα τρομερά χαμόγελα! Το κέφι τους και το γέλιο τους απολύτως ειλικρινή!

*Με χαλάει*: οι καραγκιόζηδες που περνούν με αυτοκίνητο/ μηχανή/ παπί στην Αποστόλου Παύλου λες και είναι η Ακαδημίας. Και οι μπάτσοι, που απουσιάζουν συνήθως όλη μέρα, και ιδίως τις ώρες που όσοι τολμούν να κάνουν τη βόλτα τους στον ωραιότερο πεζόδρομο της Αθήνας κινδυνεύουν από τους προαναφερθέντες καραγκιόζηδες. Ουστ!


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνουν*: τα ανοιξιάτικα απογεύματα της Παρασκευής, όταν η πόλη για λίγο ηρεμεί και χαλαρώνει και κατηφορίζω χωρίς βιασύνη προς το μετρό βλέποντας όλα αυτά τα ξεμανίκωτα κορίτσια που είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι πάντα καλόγουστα. (ουπς! με πρόδωσαν πάλι οι ορμόνες μου; )

*Με φτιάχνει*: να γυρίζω σπίτι και να μην βρίσκω ψυχή (η σύντομη και εύθραυστη ευτυχία του παντρεμένου με παιδιά), να βάζω δυνατά μουσική, να περπατάω ξυπόλητη στα μάρμαρα και να τραγουδάω σκόρπιους στίχους σε γλώσσες που δεν γνωρίζω. 
(αυτή την στιγμή, Fanfare Ciocarlia και σε λίγο Gogol Bordello που μου σύστησε ο σύντροφος Gagarin Stathis!)


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Μπράβο, Έλσα, που τήρησες το λόγο σου κι έβαλες 2 "με φτιάχνει" σήμερα!


----------



## cythere (May 24, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει: *να κατεβαίνω τη Σίνα, το βράδυ, φορτωμένη με σακούλες με μπουκάλια / τενεκεδάκια / κονσέρβες, και να πηγαίνω την ανακύκλωσή μου στο αυτόματο "κουτί" στην πλατεία Κοραή. Μ' αρέσει το χρατς που κάνει καθώς καταπίνει τα πλαστικά μπουκάλια!

*Με χαλάει: *α) που με κοιτάνε με ελαφρώς λοξό βλέμμα (κυρίως οι φρουροί της Μπενάκη που μάλλον νομίζουν ότι κουβαλάω πρώτη ύλη για μολότοφ), και β) που δεν έχω δει ποτέ, μα ποτέ-ποτέ, κανέναν να κάνει ανακύκλωση στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2008)

*Με ανεβάζει κατακόρυφα* να κάθομαι σε πεζόδρομο της μεταμεσονύκτιας Αθήνας, με την ιδανική μεσομαγιάτικη θερμοκρασία, με μια παρέα που τιτιβίζει ευχάριστα, με τα γύρω τραπεζάκια γεμάτα από άλλες παρέες που συζητούν πολιτισμένα και με σεβασμό για τον δικό μας ζωτικό χώρο — σε μια ατμόσφαιρα που τίποτα δεν σε ενοχλεί και ξεχνάς αυτά που καθημερινά σε ενοχλούν.

*Με ψιλοχαλάει* που εκείνη την ώρα έχουν κλείσει όλες οι μηχανές του καφέ. Με ψιλοχαλάει για ένα δευτερόλεπτο.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* να κάνω τη διαδρομή Μοσχάτο-Στ.Λαρίσης σε εφτάμισι λεπτά, τρανή και σαφέστατη απόδειξη ότι για μια τόσο δα μικρούλα στιγμή άνοιξαν τα ουράνια κι ανάμεσα απ' τα σύννεφα ξεπρόβαλε το χέρι του Θεού και με έδειξε τον φτωχό.

*Με φτιάχνει ακόμη περισσότερο* το να βρω αμέσως νόμιμη θέση στάθμευσης ακριβώς εκεί όπου πηγαίνω (κι ας είναι κανονικά πήχτρα ακόμη και τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο), αποδεικνύοντας ότι αυτά δε γίνονται μοναχά στις ταινίες - κι ας ανησυχήσω στιγμιαία μήπως το παράκανε μαζί μου ο Θεός, κι ίσως απλώς μου ετοιμάζει κάνα μεγάλο κάζο και πρέπει να φυλάγομαι.


----------



## cythere (May 24, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει: *που σήμερα είδα δύο χελώνες κι έναν τρυποκάρυδο (!) στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (στο Λυκαβηττό).

*Με χαλάει: *που, εκτός από τις χελώνες και τον τρυποκάρυδο, είδα πεταμένα μπουκάλια, προφυλακτικά, κωλόχαρτα, πλαστικά ποτηράκια, μία σκουριασμένη μηχανή μοτοσικλέτας (!) και μία μονάδα Η/Υ. Κατά τ' άλλα, πληρώνουμε όλοι μαζί περίπου 1.200.000 ευρώ για την ανάπλαση του Λυκαβηττού (όπως λέει η "περήφανη" πινακίδα στη στροφή). ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* αυτή η φωτό απ' το Ρόιτερς (μπαλόνια!) :


----------



## cythere (May 28, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* που σήμερα ξεκίνησε το 8ο Jazz Festival στο γκαζοχώρι. Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα εδώ.

*Με χαλάει: *που το Γκάζι έχει μετατραπεί σε δεύτερο Ψυρρή. Πόσες trendy καφετέριες και σκυλομάγαζα ν' αντέξει πια αυτή η πόλη;


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

*Με χαλάει* που τα εντερικά των περιστεριών της γειτονιάς μου ακολουθούν βιορυθμό που βρίσκεται σε άμεση συνάρτηση με το πότε έχω πλύνει το αυτοκίνητο.

*Με χαλάει ακόμη περισσότερο* που, όταν αφήνω το αυτοκίνητο άπλυτο σε μία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να υπερνικήσω τον προηγούμενο φυσικό νόμο, εκείνα έρχονται και κενώνουν το περιεχόμενο του πεπτικού τους συστήματος στο μπαλκόνι μου - λες κι έχουμε κάνει καμιά συμφωνία να έχω αναλάβει ως ο επίσημος ανακουφιστής τους.


----------



## kabuki (May 29, 2008)

Με χαλάει που πρέπει να δουλεύω 11 μήνες σαν το σκυλί για να προσπαθήσω να καταφέρω να πάω διακοπές για δύο εβδομάδες. Κι αυτό με καβούρια στην τσέπη.

Με φτιάχνει που όπου κι αν το πω, βλέπω το γνωστό συγκαταβατικό χαμόγελο. Δεν είμαι η μόνη λοιπόν.


----------



## Elsa (May 29, 2008)

Εμένα με φτιάχνει αυτός ο τύπος!





Ακούστε τον! Έξω από το παράθυρό μου, κάθε μέρα!
Δικαίως του έγραψαν τραγούδι οι Beatles. Εδώ το _"blackbird"_ από το soundtrack του πολύ καλού "Across the universe"


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> *Με χαλάει ακόμη περισσότερο* που, όταν αφήνω το αυτοκίνητο άπλυτο σε μία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να υπερνικήσω τον προηγούμενο φυσικό νόμο, εκείνα έρχονται και κενώνουν το περιεχόμενο του πεπτικού τους συστήματος στο μπαλκόνι μου


Βάλε το αυτοκίνητο στο μπαλκόνι.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

stathis said:


> Βάλε το αυτοκίνητο στο μπαλκόνι.


Χμ, ευκολότερο βλέπω να βάλω το μπαλκόνι στο αυτοκίνητο (μετά από κάνα σεισμό, επί παραδείγματι) - αλλά και πάλι το βλέπω να 'ναι κουτσουλοβριθές μέσα στα χαλάσματα.


----------



## paraskevi (May 29, 2008)

Με φτιάχνει που τελειώνουν τα σχολεία.
Με χαλάει η ζέστη. Όχι μόνο με χαλάει, με αρρωσταίνει...


----------



## zephyrous (May 29, 2008)

> Με χαλάει που πρέπει να δουλεύω 11 μήνες σαν το σκυλί για να προσπαθήσω να καταφέρω να πάω διακοπές για δύο εβδομάδες. Κι αυτό με καβούρκια στην τσέπη.





Γιατί θέλει 10 χαρακτήρες μίνιμουμ;


----------



## andy (May 29, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* που φεύγω για τριήμερο. Καλό καλοκαίρι!

*Με χαλάει* ... που θα επιστρέψω.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Γιατί θέλει 10 χαρακτήρες μίνιμουμ;


Γιατί το φόρουμ δέχεται τα χαζά μηνύματα, αλλά όχι τα βουβά μηνύματα.


----------



## anna (May 30, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* που όλα τα παιδιά στο φεστιβάλ τζαζ μαζεύουν φεύγοντας μπουκάλια, κουτάκια αλουμινίου και φυλλάδια. Βλέπεις γεμάτο το γρασίδι με κόσμο και όταν αδειάζει βλέπεις πάλι γρασίδι, όχι σκουπιδότοπο. Μέχρι και φορητό τασάκι με καπάκι είδα χτες.
*Με χαλάει* που η Τεχνόπολη, μετά από τόσες εκδηλώσεις και φεστιβάλ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν έχει τοποθετήσει κάδους διαχωρισμού και ανακύκλωσης απορριμάτων. Γενικότερα στο Γκάζι, που είναι μια περιοχή με μεγάλο όγκο απορριμάτων που θα μπορούσαν να ανακυκλωθούν, ψάχνεις τους κάδους ανακύκλωσης με το τουφέκι - με εξαίρεση τους νέους, αποκλειστικά για γυαλί.


----------



## cythere (Jun 6, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει: *να βλέπω ζευγάρια από γεροντάκια να πηγαίνουν βόλτα πιασμένα χέρι-χέρι.

*Με χαλάει:* που οι άνθρωποι φωνάζουν στα κινητά σε δημόσιους χώρους. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να μάθω τι έκανε ο άνδρας σας χθες, μαντάμ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* το μουστάκι του Νικ Κέιβ.

*Με χαλάει:* που 46 χρονώνε μαντράχαλος το μουστάκι μου είναι ακόμα σαν αποτυχημένη διαδήλωση, και πρέπει να το υποστηρίζω με μούσι αποκάτου.


----------



## cythere (Jun 10, 2008)

*Με χαλάει: *το ύφος των (περισσότερων) γιατρών στα νοσοκομεία. Σκυθρωποί, απάνθρωποι, μουρμουρίζουν μέσα από τα δόντια τους, και τσαντίζονται όταν ζητάς (ευγενικά κι ελαφρώς φοβισμένα) να επαναλάβουν την "ετυμηγορία" τους. Ένα σεμινάριο ψυχολογίας ίσως να μην ήταν κακή ιδέα.

*Με φτιάχνει:* η παρουσία των μεσήλικων γυναικών γενικών καθηκόντων (καθαρίστριες, βοηθοί νοσοκόμων) στα νοσοκομεία. Το πρότυπο της Ελληνίδας μάνας που νοιάζεται για σένα σαν να 'σουν παιδί της.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

*Με χαλάει*: οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που κοιτούν τα χαρτιά που υποβάλλεις σαν να ήταν πυρηνικοί φυσικοί που εκείνη τη στιγμή αναλογίζονται τη σχάση του ατόμου αλλά στην πραγματικότητα σκέφτονται με ποιο τρόπο να σου δημιουργήσουν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα για να δικαιολογήσουν τα λεφτά που παίρνουν.

*Με φτιάχνει*: οι λίγοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, κυρίως οι νεότεροι, που ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και σε εξυπηρετούν, κάνοντάς σε να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως τηλεμεταφέρθηκες ξαφνικά στην Ελβετία και αποδεικνύοντάς σου ότι όχι, δεν είναι όλοι στο δημόσιο λοβοτομημένοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2008)

Με φτιάχνει που ενώ είμαστε μέσα στον Ιούνιο δεν έχουν πιάσει ακόμα οι κολασμένες περσινές ζέστες (φτου,φτου, φτου).

Με χαλάει που κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι εξακολουθούν να "σκουπίζουν" τα πεζοδρόμια με το λάστιχο σπαταλώντας εκατοντάδες λίτρα νερού, αντί να πιάσουν μια σκούπα για να σπρώξουν μερικά φύλλα.


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Με χαλάει που κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι εξακολουθούν να "σκουπίζουν" τα πεζοδρόμια με το λάστιχο σπαταλώντας εκατοντάδες λίτρα νερού, αντί να πιάσουν μια σκούπα για να σπρώξουν μερικά φύλλα.



Και δεν τους φτάνει αυτό (το οποίο είναι απερίγραπτο από κάθε άποψη), ρίχνουν και χλωρίνη και διάφορα σαπουνοειδή από πάνω! Έχω πάει να κατασκοτωθώ από τότε που έφτιαξε ο καιρός!


----------



## danae (Jun 10, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* η βροχή σαν τη χθεσινή.

*Με χαλάει:* δεν θα γράψω τίποτα, γιατί είναι πολλά αυτά που με χαλάνε και προτιμώ να μην τα σκέφτομαι για λίγο.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* η πνιγμένη στον κισσό πολυκατοικία στη Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας, απέναντι από τη Μαβίλη (δίπλα στον Κυανού Σταυρό).

*Με χαλάει* που κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή η Αθήνα γεμίζει αφίσες με φωτογραφία του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και διάφορα λαϊκίστικα συνθήματα, του στυλ "περήφανη πατρίδα" και "κοινωνικό κράτος".

(Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, κοινός παρονομαστής είναι το πράσινο χρώμα. :))


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> (Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, κοινός παρονομαστής είναι το πράσινο χρώμα. :))


Δεν ήξερα ότι το πράσινο σε κάνει διπολικό...


----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2008)

*Με χαλάει* που πρέπει να βιώνω από πρώτο χέρι κάθε είδους συναίσθημα (χαρά, λύπη, νταλκά) του "διακριτικού" γείτονά μου και της πολυπληθέστατης οικογένειάς του, πάντα με την αντίστοιχη μουσική υπόκρουση

*Με φτιάχνει* που ακόμα και έτσι παρατημένη και βρώμικη, η Αθήνα ενδείκνυται για πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες βόλτες αρκεί να έχεις όρεξη


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνουν* οι θερινοί κινηματογράφοι της Αθήνας ό,τι κι αν παίζουν, όπου κι αν είναι χωμένοι.

*Με χαλάνε* οι πλανόδιοι πωλητές που έχουν κάνει το ιστορικό κέντρο της πόλης την αγορά του Αλ-Χαλίλι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> *Με φτιάχνουν* οι θερινοί κινηματογράφοι της Αθήνας ό,τι κι αν παίζουν, όπου κι αν είναι χωμένοι.



Ας γίνει κάτι με το ΒΟΞ, όμως, ειδάλλως ας κλείσει. Δεν ζητάω χαϊλίκια... Έναν στοιχειώδη ευπρεπισμό.


----------



## cythere (Jun 14, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει: *η ησυχία της άδειας Αθήνα του τριημέρου!

*Με χαλάει: *που για να πας π.χ. στις Σπέτσες σού ράβουν κουστουμάκι ~80 ευρώ aller-retour.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

cythere said:


> *Με χαλάει: *που για να πας π.χ. στις Σπέτσες σού ράβουν κουστουμάκι ~80 ευρώ aller-retour.



Εμ, δεν το ψάχνεις, ούτε είσαι της περιπέτειας: με το πρωινό ΚΤΕΛ για Κρανίδι αλέ ρετούρ (25 ευρώπουλα), από κει με το τοπικό για Κόστα (2-3 ευρώ το πολύ) και με το φέρι μποτ των 1 για Σπέτσες (80 λεπτά). Βέβαια, το πρωινό ΚΤΕΛ φεύγει εννιά παρά τέταρτο από Κηφισσό, αλλά αντέχεις, δεν αντέχεις;


----------



## cythere (Jun 14, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Εμ, δεν το ψάχνεις, ούτε είσαι της περιπέτειας: με το πρωινό ΚΤΕΛ για Κρανίδι αλέ ρετούρ (25 ευρώπουλα), από κει με το τοπικό για Κόστα (2-3 ευρώ το πολύ) και με το φέρι μποτ των 1 για Σπέτσες (80 λεπτά). Βέβαια, το πρωινό ΚΤΕΛ φεύγει εννιά παρά τέταρτο από Κηφισσό, αλλά αντέχεις, δεν αντέχεις;


 
Ε, ναι, έτσι είναι πιο ωραία γιατί έχει σασπένς η ιστορία: "Θα χάσω, άραγε, το ΚΤΕΛ/το τοπικό/το φέρι μποτ;" :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

cythere said:


> Ε, ναι, έτσι είναι πιο ωραία γιατί έχει σασπένς η ιστορία: "Θα χάσω, άραγε, το ΚΤΕΛ/το τοπικό/το φέρι μποτ;" :)



Δεν έχει σασπένς, επειδή στην πραγματικότητα you have someone to bail you out ("Μπαλταράκο, κόλλησα στο Κρανίδι, με πετάς μέχρι την Κόστα;" "Αμέ, και θα πιούμε και καμιά μπιρίτσα στου Δρούζα")


----------



## cythere (Jun 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* που οι διακοπές πλησιάζουν με βήμα ταχύ και ελαφρύ!

*Με χαλάει: *που ο κάθε έξυπνος βαφτίζει το αυθαίρετο παράπηγμά του _DiplaStoKyma Resort/Boutique Hotel_ (με τα δύο μονά "ρουστίκ" κρεβάτια που τρίζουν, τα βλαχομπαρόκ σεμεδάκια και τις καδραρισμένες αφίσες _Άι Λόουβ Γκρις),_ και, χωρίς ίχνος αυτογνωσίας, τιμολογεί το δίκλινο 100 ευρώ (+12 ευρώ το άτομο για μια φρυγανιά και προκάτ μαρμελάδα). Τουλάχιστον, στα 80s και 90s, τα λέγαμε Ρουμ Του Λετ και ξέραμε για τι πράγμα μιλούσαμε.


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* το Κουκάκι! Απογευματινή βόλτα Ακρόπολη-Θησείο στα δύο βήματα και συνέχεια με μπαλκονάκι, αεράκι, ηλιοβασίλεμα με θέα την εξωτική Βεΐκου! 
*Με χαλάει:* το λάπτοπ στο μπαλκονάκι (κλαψ) και η δουλειά κυριακάτικα (και καλοκαιριάτικα - λυγμ) και που, βρε παιδί μου, δεν προέβλεψαν να βάλουν και καμία παραλία εδώ κοντά. Τότε, το Κουκάκι θα ήταν Κουκλάκι!


----------



## crystal (Jun 22, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* Που σε όλα, μα όλα, τα μπιτς μπαρ που βρέθηκα τα τελευταία Σαββατοκύριακα, υπάρχουν σε κάθε ομπρέλα πήλινα γλαστράκια γεμισμένα με άμμο που χρησιμοποιούνται ως τασάκια.

*Με χαλάει:* Που λόγω της ανακατασκευής 15 (ναι, μόνο δεκαπέντε) μέτρων οδοστρώματος, η επιστροφή σήμερα μας πήρε δυόμισι ώρες - για μια διαδρομή σαράντα λεπτών.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 27, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Εμένα με φτιάχνει αυτός ο τύπος!



Ωραίος ο πούλος! Στη δική μου γειτονιά ο ντόπιος κότσυφας είναι πολύ elusive και τον πετυχαίνω μόνο 5 με 6 το πρωί και 8μιση με 9μιση το βράδυ. Το βράδυ, μόνο ακούω. Τα ξημερώματα, έρχεται και κάθεται απέναντί μου και μου λέει τα νέα της ημέρας... Μία ώρα αργότερα, 6 με 7, έρχεται ένα ζευγάρι καρακάξες κι αρχίζουν την πάρλα. Πλακώνονται με τις resident δεκαοχτούρες (οι οποίες βρίσκουν καθημερινά φρέσκο φαΐ και νερό από το θύμα -εμένα- και έχουν κατασκηνώσει στο μπαλκόνι μαζί με τα παιδιά τους εδώ και πολλά χρόνια).
Τα σπουργίτια έρχονται κι αυτά αρκετά συχνά για πιτ στοπ (έχω μάλιστα παρατηρήσει ότι δεν έρχονται μόνο με την οικογένεια. Φέρνουν και φίλους τους όπου βρουν φαΐ).

Κατά καιρούς βλέπω κι άλλα πετούμενα στη δάφνη μας: Καλόγερους, τσαλαπετεινούς, φλώρους, χελιδόνια... Μάλλον είναι περαστικοί από το "δάσος" της Πανεπιστημιούπολης κι απ' τον Υμηττό. Ελπίζω να έμεινε κανένα τους μετά τις φωτιές... 

Επομένως, με φτιάχνουν τα πετούμενα!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 27, 2008)

Αυτός της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι ο δικός μου, για να τον πετύχω τόσο καθαρά μέσα από τα φυλλώματα χρειάζομαι τηλεφακό! Στο βίντεο πάντως πρωταγωνιστεί ο δικός μου! Τελευταία χάθηκε, κάπου θα τσιλιμπουρδίζει...

Τσαλαπετεινό είχα δει πέρυσι στο Στρέφη και είχα πάθει πλάκα! Τι εξωτικό πουλί είναι αυτό! Το βλέπεις και δεν πιστεύεις στα μάτια σου.


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Μια που μιλάμε για πετούμενα ;) ... Αυτή η ιστορία *με φτιάχνει* όποτε την θυμάμαι και μου την έφερες στο μυαλό, Porkcastle!
Πριν χρόνια, στον Υμηττό, καθόμαστε σε ένα ουζερί στο δάσος (αυτό που έχει απομείνει στην Ηλιούπολη, δηλαδή 10 δέντρα) κι ακούγαμε δύο μπούφους να επικοινωνούν από απόσταση. Προφανώς ήταν ερωτικό κάλεσμα ή κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί ξαφνικά ένας μπούφος εμφανίστηκε πετώντας εξαιρετικά χαμηλά πάνω από τα τραπέζια (μιλάμε για ΧΑΜΗΛΗ πτήση, είναι και κτηνάκια οι μπούφοι!) κι έσπευσε να βρει την καλή του! Πανικός!

Σήμερα δεν με χαλάει τίποτα, είναι Παρασκευή!


----------



## curry (Jun 27, 2008)

Εντελώς τυχαία τράκαρα αυτό το ρεπορτάζ στο BBC. Το βάζω εδώ μια και αναφέρθηκαν τα κοτσύφια. Στο Σικάγο τα έχουν πάρει άσχημα και την πέφτουν στον κόσμο! Διαβάστε εδώ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 27, 2008)

Μερικά που πρέπει να ξέρετε (άντε να τα βάλω σε με χαλάει/φτιάχνει για να μην είμαι και εκτός θέματος)

Με φτιάχνει: εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες, όλο και περισσότερα είδη πτηνών φωλιάζουν και ζουν σε αστικές περιοχές... επειδή

Με χαλάει: κοντεύουν να αποδεκατιστούν στην επαρχία από το πολύ κυνήγι, τα φυτοφάρμακα και τα ποντικοφάρμακα (ποντικός τρώει ποντικοφάρμακο, κουκουβάγια τον τρώει προτού εκείνος ψοφήσει, πάει και η κουκουβάγια).


----------



## Inertia (Jun 27, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει:* όταν ολοκληρώνω μια μετάφραση και νιώθω ικανοποιημένη με το αποτέλεσμα / οι από κάτω cool γείτονες

*Με χαλάει:* που ανησυχώ μήπως δεν την πληρωθώ... / ο από πάνω anal γείτονας


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2008)

*με χαλάει:* Που ο Ελληνάρας είναι τόσο σημαντικός και πολυάσχολος, που δεν μπορεί να αποχωριστεί το κινητό του ούτε κατά τη διάρκεια θεατρικής παράστασης - και δεν κάνει καν τον κόπο να μιλήσει χαμηλόφωνα!

*με φτιάχνουν:* Οι καλοκαιρινές καταιγίδες. Ανάπαυλα από τη ζέστη...


----------



## Aeriko (Jul 27, 2008)

*Με χάλασε χτες: *που ξεκίνησα σαν το καλο να πάω στο γάμο των φίλων μου και έτυχα στον πιο αχαρακτήριστο ταξιτζή...


----------



## Elena (Jul 27, 2008)

Aeriko said:


> *Με χάλασε χτες: *που ξεκίνησα σαν το καλο να πάω στο γάμο των φίλων μου και έτυχα στον πιο αχαρακτήριστο ταξιτζή...




:) http://ataxiodyssey.doublea-pr.com/current_p1.html


http://ataxiodyssey.doublea-pr.com/video/teaser2007-10_wm_md.html


----------



## Aeriko (Jul 27, 2008)

Χαχα, Έλενα, πολύ καλό!!!

"government mandated behavioral seminars to learn better manners"?????????

Τον Αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις.... το σαπούνι σου *χαλάς*...

Οφείλω πάντως να πω ότι εδώ στο νησί ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έπεσα σε τέτοια περίπτωση. Τις περισσότερες φορές οι οδηγοί είναι κόσμιοι, θα έλεγα φιλικοί. Αλλά εξαιρέσεις (γιατί θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν εξαίρεση αυτό το περιστατικό) υπάρχουν πάντοτε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 31, 2008)

Με χαλάει αυτή η εικόνα στις στάσεις λεωφορείων:






Το φορτηγό ξεφόρτωνε, ο κύριος με το Smart περίμενε κάποιον (με μηχανή αναμμένη για να έχει κλιματισμό), οι μηχανές παρκαρισμένες στο πεζοδρόμιο για ασφάλεια... Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Φειδίου, στο κέντρο.

(η ...στάση της κοπέλας αντίθετα, ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

*Με φτιάχνει* η γλυκιά ησυχία της Αθήνας τον Αύγουστο.
*Με χαλάει *που το μισό καλοκαίρι πέρασε ήδη αστραπή!


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2009)

*Με φτιάχνει *που (επιτέλους!) έβγαλε η Clevo (D900F) λάπτοπ με Core i7 Extreme, και μάλιστα σε εύλογη και δίκαιη τιμή (ξεκινά από ~2.200 USD για τον μικρό i7). Ήδη μαζεύω λεφτά... http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np9280-built-clevo-d900f-p-2577.html?wconfigure=yes

*Με χαλάει* (απίστευτα, όμως!) που κάποιοι ο-Θεός-να-τους-κάνει web designers βάζουν σποτ να εκφωνούνται στην αρχική σελίδα διάφορων σάιτ (π.χ. autoeco, protothema κ.ά) και, εκεί που έχει απόλυτη ησυχία στο γραφείο σου, επισκέπτεσαι ένα απ' αυτά για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και ξαφνικά γυρνάνε όλων τα κεφάλια με το βλέμμα εστιασμένο επιτιμητικά επάνω σου. Το φαινόμενο απαντάται (με άθλια corny μουσική, αυτήν τη φορά) και σε μπλογκ. Κρίμα που έχει καταργηθεί η ποινή τής πυράς...


----------



## crystal (Jul 20, 2009)

*Με φτιάχνει:* Θερινή ραστώνη. Δευτέρα πρωί κι Θεσσαλονίκη άδεια. Ψυχή στην Παπαναστασίου, χαλαρό παρκάρισμα στην Όλγας (ο μπαμπάς μου εκστασιάστηκε - ανήκει στην δυστυχισμένη γενιά που βρήκε την Θεσσαλονίκη μπουμπούκι στα τέλη του '80 και τώρα την βλέπει καθημερινά %^&^κι). Μπαίνοντας στη ΔΕΗ, ανακαλύψαμε πού είχαν πάει όλοι: να πληρώσουν τους λογαριασμούς που έληξαν όσο έλειπαν σε διακοπές. 
*Με χαλάει:* Αυτές τις μέρες, τίποτα απολύτως!


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2010)

Με φτιάχνει το να περιπλανιέμαι στο Marine Traffic: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/.

Με χαλάει που πλέον όταν ανάβει το λαμπάκι τής βενζίνης, αν βάλω μόνο ένα δεκάρικο δεν σβήνει...


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Με φτιάχνει το να περιπλανιέμαι στο Marine Traffic: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/.


Το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά. Απλώς δεν καλύπτει όλες τις περιοχές και μπορεί να παρακολουθείς ένα πλοίο και ξαφνικά να χάνεται απ' τα μάτια σου.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Με χαλάει που πλέον όταν ανάβει το λαμπάκι τής βενζίνης, αν βάλω μόνο ένα δεκάρικο δεν σβήνει...


Το δεκάρικο είναι για να πας μέχρι το επόμενο πρατήριο. (Μα σου είπα, μην κυκλοφορείς με το Ράνγκλερ!)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *Με φτιάχνει* που σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτά:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Συνεχίζει να με φτιάχνει που βρήκα και το αντίστοιχο σηματάκι τής θρησκείας τού ιπτάμενου μακαρονοτέρατος:





Μπόνους για φανατικούς αντιδημιουργιστές:


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2011)

Ουφ! Μέσα στη γενική μουντάδα μέσα-έξω , ευτυχώς ο κότσυφας του Στρέφη, επιμένει να φέρνει την Άνοιξη! Πώς ήθελα να είχα τα κέφια του... Και επειδή δεν έχω φρέσκια ηχογράφηση παραπέμπω στο 2008, ο ίδιος θα είναι  
Σήμερα, ήταν το μοναδικό πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να με φτιάξει λιγάκι...



Elsa said:


> Εμένα με φτιάχνει αυτός ο τύπος!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πώ πω, αράχνες πιάνει αυτό το νήμα... Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω, Τάκη!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2011)

Εμένα με φτιάχνει το γαλαζόλευκο παπαγαλάκι (σε αγελαδέ pattern, παρακαλώ, περίπου όπως ο παρακάτω) που το 'σκασε από το κλουβί του και τώρα περιτριγυρίζει τα δικά μου και τους κλέβει το φαΐ :)


----------



## Aurelia (Mar 31, 2011)

*Με φτιάχνει: * Η πράξη που είναι από μόνη της θεωρία. Με φτιάχνει το βίωμα. Κυρίως με φτιάχνει ότι μετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια θολούρας και νοητικών τρικλοποδιών... υπάρχει Απάντηση. Κουνιούνται οι βάρκες. 
*Με χαλάει: *Τα εαυτοστόπ και το πίτσι πίτσι με λογισμούς αμφιβόλου προελεύσεως.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

:)Μου αρέσει η ιδέα του "Lexilogia’s English-Greek Vocabulary Quiz of the Day". :)
Το πλάνο του ποιητή ως προς την επιλογή των λέξεων δεν έχω αντιληφθεί ακόμη, αλλά αν κρίνω από τις μέχρι τώρα λέξεις θα είναι συναρπαστικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Αν υπήρχε πλάνο, ο ποιητής θα έπρεπε να το κρύψει πολύ καλά, για να μην το αντιληφθούμε. Ε, πώς; Α, ο ποιητής λέει ότι μακάρι να 'ξερε κι ο ίδιος.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2011)

Καθένας με το βίτσιο του, 
Με φτιάχνει: το lexilogia.gr/forum :)
Με χαλάει: που δεν βρίσκω αξιόλογα ψεγάδια ούτε ανταγωνιστές για την ψηφοφορία του καλύτερου φόρουμ ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

Traveler said:


> Καθένας με το βίτσιο του,
> Με φτιάχνει: το lexilogia.gr/forum :)
> Με χαλάει: που δεν βρίσκω αξιόλογα ψεγάδια ούτε ανταγωνιστές για την ψηφοφορία του καλύτερου φόρουμ ;)


 
Εντάξει, οι υπόλοιποι, πού του στέλνουμε τα λεφτά, είπαμε;


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

:)Με φτιάχνει: Ο ήλιος, η άνοιξη, το Πάσχα και το χαμόγελο των παιδιών.
Με χαλάει: -
ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει που με το καινούργιο ντιζελάκι μου χρειάστηκα για 10.000 Km σε δύο μήνες ούτε καν τα μισά χρήματα απ' όσα ήθελα για το ίδιου κυβισμού βενζινάκι. 
Με χαλάει που οι δρόμοι γέμισαν κόσμο και οχήματα (μέχρι τώρα όλοι όσοι κλαίγονταν για την κρίση έλειπαν σε διακοπές ) κι ενώ πριν το καλοκαίρι ο κόσμος δεν κυκλοφόραγε λόγω των τιμών των καυσίμων, τώρα ξαφνικά για κάποιον λόγο όλοι είναι αφράτοι και ροζέ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: το ότι στα καλά καθούμενα (ακολουθώντας ίχνη άλλων) ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα. ;)
Με χαλάει: που δεν το ανακάλυψα νωρίτερα. Θα είχε γίνει ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: που έκλεισαν τα στρατόπεδα στις πόλεις και μπορούν επιτέλους να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κάτι χρήσιμο.
Με χαλάει: που χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για συναυλίες και φεστιβάλ που ξεχνάνε ότι υπάρχει νόμος περί κοινής ησυχίας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: που χάρη στην απουσία δρόμων και στην ακριβή βενζίνη για τις βάρκες, έχουν απομείνει παρθένες παραλίες σε κάποια ελληνικά νησιά - καμιά ωρίτσα πεζοπορία, και το μόνο σου άγχος είναι μην έρθει κάνα κατσίκι και σου μασήσει την πετσέτα. Ζεν.
Με χαλάει: ο μαλάκας που χτίζει σε περιοχές Νατούρα. Και η νομαρχία που δεν του γκρεμίζει το τσαρδάκι.


----------



## crystal (Sep 9, 2012)

Στο ίδιο πνεύμα με της Παλαβρίτας:
Με χαλάει: οι σκαφάτοι, η κατάρα των Επτανήσων. Έχεις το εργαλείο για να κολυμπήσεις σε κολπάκια όπου δεν φτάνεις αλλιώς, και προτιμάς να το αράζεις σε παραλίες με κόσμο (μάλλον για να το δούμε και να σκάσουμε - χαλάλι σου ως εδώ). Και μετά κάνεις μπάνιο, πλένεις το σκάφος, πας τουαλέτα, και στην παραλία ξεβράζονται ένα σωρό βρομιές. Πόσο, μα πόσο λούζερ;
Με φτιάχνει: οι σκαφάτοι που φέρονται σωστά. Είναι λίγοι, αλλά υπάρχουν. Που πάνε τουαλέτα μόνο στη μέση της θάλασσας, που κάνουν μπάνιο μόνο στα λιμάνια, που δεν θα διανοηθούν να αράξουν σε παραλία όταν υπάρχει στα εκατό μέτρα απρόσιτος κόλπος.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: που οι ανωτέρω Λεξιλογίτσες δείχνουν να πέρασαν ωραίες διακοπές στην _Παραθίνα Λος_ (που λέει και ο Σαραντ) :laugh:
Με χαλάει: που για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά δεν παρέδωσα το κουρασμένο κορμάκι μου στον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: Λίγη Παραθίνα. Μετά δε με χαλάει τίποτα


----------



## crystal (Sep 9, 2012)

Μπέρνι, αν η Αθήνα συνεχίσει να ομορφαίνει με τους ρυθμούς των τελευταίων χρόνων, σε πέντε χρόνια με βλέπω να μεταφράζω από καλυβάκι στην Ικαρία. Θα κρεμάσω πέντε-έξι αιώρες απέξω και μετά ποιος μας πιάνει - θα έρχεστε να μου φέρετε να νέα της πρωτεύουσας αυτοπροσώπως.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

crystal said:


> Μπέρνι, αν η Αθήνα συνεχίσει να ομορφαίνει με τους ρυθμούς των τελευταίων χρόνων, σε πέντε χρόνια με βλέπω να μεταφράζω από καλυβάκι στην Ικαρία. Θα κρεμάσω πέντε-έξι αιώρες απέξω και μετά ποιος μας πιάνει - θα έρχεστε να μου φέρετε να νέα της πρωτεύουσας αυτοπροσώπως.


Στο ίδιο πνεύμα, μερικοί από μας μπορεί να σου φέρνουμε τα νέα από τις πρωτεύουσες άλλων νομών ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με φτιάχνει: που οι ανωτέρω Λεξιλογίτσες δείχνουν να πέρασαν ωραίες διακοπές στην _Παραθίνα Λος_ (που λέει και ο Σαραντ) :laugh:
> Με χαλάει: που για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά δεν παρέδωσα το κουρασμένο κορμάκι μου στον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα...


+100.


----------



## crystal (Sep 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Στο ίδιο πνεύμα, μερικοί από μας μπορεί να σου φέρνουμε τα νέα από τις πρωτεύουσες άλλων νομών ;)



Τέλεια, και μετά θα οργανώσουμε hammock exchange network μέσω Λέξι.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

:clap::up:

(Σε όλα τα παραπάνω)


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει: που θα φύγετε όλοι κι εγώ θα βάζω την αιώρα μου στη ταράτσα με θεά το Λυκαβηττό και θα απολαμβάνω την ερημιά. Μπορεί να φτάνει με τόση ησυχία κι ο παφλασμός των κυμάτων από τον Πειραιά.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Με φτιάχνει: που θα φύγετε όλοι κι εγώ θα βάζω την αιώρα μου στη ταράτσα με θεά το Λυκαβηττό και θα απολαμβάνω την ερημιά. Μπορεί να φτάνει με τόση ησυχία κι ο παφλασμός των κυμάτων από τον Πειραιά.


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι εγώ θα φύγω; :laugh::laugh::twit:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2012)

Όσο τον κοιτάζω, τόσο περισσότερο με φτιάχνει αυτός ο Lesula (Cercopithecus lomamiensis), ο καινούργιος στην παρέα των πιο συγγενικών μας πλασμάτων:


Δεν είναι απίθανη φάτσα; :)
(σαν δημιούργημα των ειδικών εφέ του Χόλιγουντ!)


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Δε μοιάζει με ποδοσφαιριστή με φανταιζί κούρεμα;
Με μορφή απο βυζαντινή αγιογραφία; κάτι σαν Όσιος Ονούφριος;


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2012)

...
Βρε, βρε, βρε, ο Γιακουμής!


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Κάποιοι πρόσεξαν άλλες ομοιότητες

Κι εδώ το μπλογκ των ερευνητών που το ανακάλυψαν, με πολλές φωτογραφίες και σε όλες φαίνονται λυπημένα, τα κακόμοιρα τα λεσουλάκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάποιοι πρόσεξαν άλλες ομοιότητες
> View attachment 3052
> Κι εδώ το μπλογκ των ερευνητών που το ανακάλυψαν, με πολλές φωτογραφίες και σε όλες φαίνονται λυπημένα, τα κακόμοιρα τα λεσουλάκια.



Ψόφησα στα γέλια!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Εγώ είχα γελάσει επί είκοσι λεπτά όταν είχα δει το πριν και το μετά της τοιχογραφίας της ισπανίδας ζωγράφου. Χρειάστηκε να ζοριστώ να σταματήσω τα γέλια γιατί είχαν αρχίσει να πονάνε οι κοιλιακοί μου. Αυτή εδώ η σύγκριση είναι απλώς αναμενόμενη. 

Σίγουρα κάποιος θα βρει βυζαντινή αγιογραφία που θα του μοιάζει, επίσης. Ίσως κανέναν Πρόδρομο, που τον φτιάχνουν παντα με πολύ μαλλί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Πάντα είχα απορίες με αυτό το άγαλμα. 
α. Γιατί το φτιάξανε;
β. προς τα πού κοιτάει αφού η πόλη είναι από πίσω;
γ. έχει ασανσέρ μέσα να ανεβαίνεις απάνω;
δ. έχει μουσουλμάνους ή εβραίους ή ειδωλολάτρες η Βραζιλία και τι γνώμη έχουν; (ρητορική ερώτηση, καθώς στη Βραζιλία έχει σαρώσει ο Πεντηκοστιανισμός τα πάντα, τελευταία)
ε. δεν έχει σεισμούς η Βραζιλία, ε;

Η νέα εκδοχή μού αρέ. Ο Χριστός ιθαγενής του Αμαζόνιου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντα είχα απορίες με αυτό το άγαλμα.
> α. Γιατί το φτιάξανε;
> β. προς τα πού κοιτάει αφού η πόλη είναι από πίσω;
> γ. έχει ασανσέρ μέσα να ανεβαίνεις απάνω;
> ...



α. για να κοντράρουν την ΝΥ βέβαια. Γιατί άλλο;
β. όχι ότι έχω πάει ποτέ, αλλά στις φωτογραφίες το βλέπω να κοιτάει την πόλη
γ. εμμ... hello, φυσικά και υπάρχει τρόπος να ανέβεις (με σκάλες όμως). Αν δεν υπήρχε τρόπος πώς θα έκαναν την συντήρηση; Με ελικόπτερα;
ε. μόνο στα σύνορα με το Περού. Είχε καμμιά εικοσαριά σεισμούς πάνω από 5 ρίχτερ τα τελευταία 100 χρόνια, στην περιοχή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

*Με φτιάχνει*
β. http://goo.gl/maps/tWHgj

Με zoom in βλέπετε το άγαλμα, με zoom out την πόλη. Μπορείτε να κάνετε ωραίες βόλτες στις φαβέλες.

*Με χαλάει*
Που δεν τα κάνω αυτά με ελικόπτερο


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2012)

Αφού διασκεδάσαμε με τον Λεσούλα, να κι ένας άλλος σπάνιος συγγενής που θα σας φτιάξει:

  

http://www.proboscismonkey.org/


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Με φτιάχνει που πλέον ο τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος (http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/home) έχει και όλα τα μη-απόρρητα κινητά, και μάλιστα με δυνατότητα αντίστροφης αναζήτησης (δλδ με βάση τον αριθμό).
Με φτιάχνει ακόμη περισσότερο που έχει γίνει πανεύκολη (σε σχέση με το παλαιότερο http://www.whitepages.gr) η διατοπική & υπερτοπική αναζήτηση.
Με φτιάχνει τέλος απίστευτα που κάποιοι δεν ήξεραν ότι το κινητό τους υπάρχει δημοσιοποιημένο στο Διαδίκτυο, και το μαθαίνουν μόλις τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις και ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να βγάλουμε το κινητό μας απ' αυτόν τον κατάλογο; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν μου είχε ζητηθεί να δηλώσω, είχα δηλώσει ότι δεν θέλω να είναι ανακοινώσιμο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι μας έγραψαν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

ΕΕΤΤ http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/ τηλ 801 11000 80


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις και ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να βγάλουμε το κινητό μας απ' αυτόν τον κατάλογο; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν μου είχε ζητηθεί να δηλώσω, είχα δηλώσει ότι δεν θέλω να είναι ανακοινώσιμο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι μας έγραψαν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια.


Εγώ είχα δηλώσει ότι δεν θέλω να είναι ανακοινώσιμο ούτε το σταθερό μου ούτε το κινητό μου (σε διαφορετικές εταιρείες), και κανένα από τα δύο δεν εμφανίζεται στην αναζήτηση :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Το σταθερό μου δεν εμφανίζεται. Το κινητό μου ανήκε τότε στη Wind, και θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ότι είχα δηλώσει ότι το θέλω μη ανακοινώσιμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΕΕΤΤ http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/ τηλ 801 11000 80


Άλεξ, τον σύνδεσμο για την ΕΕΤΤ τον ανάρτησα ως απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. ;) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Για το θέμα του μη ανακοινώσιμου, λέει ότι "έπρεπε να το έχεις δηλώσει όταν σε ρώτησαν". Αυτό εννοείς; Ή υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Από τον ιστότοπό τους συμπέρανα ότι είναι οι αρμόδιοι και μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις και να ρωτήσεις ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να κρύψεις έναν αριθμό που είναι τώρα ανοιχτός (για οποιονδήποτε λόγο). Αλλά μπορεί και να κατάλαβα λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Άλεξ, μια που ρώτησες για την Wind: Πηγαίνεις σ' ένα κατάστημά τους με την ταυτότητά σου, υποβάλλεις το σχετικό αίτημα και φεύγεις το πολύ σε δέκα εργάσιμες.


----------

